# 8/17/07  Hundreds of Rangers Honored for Service



## nineteen-delta (Aug 18, 2007)

Their motto is Rangers Lead the Way! After the 9-11 attacks, the Army's elite Rangers from the 1st Battalion, *75th Ranger Regiment* led the way in Afghanistan. Today, hundreds of Rangers were honored for the bravery they continue to show in the global war on terror. 

"Individually, each of the Rangers who stand before you are warriors," said Lieutenant Colonel Brian Rudicille. "Collectively, they're the finest, fittest warriors in our nation's arsenal." 

To the Rangers, the courageous actions they demonstrate every day is their job. But today, they're getting some much deserved recognition for it. 800 Army Rangers are being awarded hundreds of medals for their service in Operations Enduring Freedom and Iraqi Freedom. The 1-*75th Ranger Regiment *has deployed nine times in the war on terror. The elite forces are often the first into battle and the first into danger. 

Sgt. 1st Class John Fader is a platoon sergeant with the Third Platoon, Alpha Company. He earned the Bronze Star with Valor during Operation Iraqi Freedom, putting his own life on the line, coming under enemy fire as he pulled two of his wounded Rangers to safety. 

Sgt.1st Class Fader is humble about his heroic acts. "You have to go in there and do what you have to do," he said. "If you get shot in the process, I'd rather have myself be killed then have any of my guys be killed." 

Bravery is found in Army Rangers of every rank. Cpl. Paul Myers received the Purple Heart after he was wounded in a firefight, but like his fellow Rangers, he says the medals are not what's most important. "I'm more proud of them coming home with me than any award I have on my chest," he said. 

The Rangers say they'll leave no one behind and they mean it. They brought everyone home from their latest deployment. The 1-75th hasn't lost anyone in combat since April 2002, when three Army Rangers died while trying to rescue a Navy Seal during Operation Anaconda in Afghanistan. 

"It brings a sense of honor and pride that we always say we'll never leave somebody behind no matter what," said Cpl. Myers. "Even if we have to go back and get them, if they do pay the ultimate sacrifice, we will always bring everybody home." 

"It's part of the camaraderie of the unit," added Sgt. 1st Class Fader. "You know no matter what your guys will come for you. They'll get you out of there no matter what. Guys will die to get your body out of wherever it is to bring you home. Everybody comes home." 

The 1st Battalion, *75th Ranger regiment* also honored the family readiness group volunteers for their service, providing information and support to the families while the Rangers are deployed
  >>>
TO SEE THE VIDEO, GO TO>      


http://www.WTOCTV.com/Global/story.asp?s=6948242


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 18, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## EATIII (Aug 18, 2007)

Boon did they say 1st Batt?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 18, 2007)

Maybe someday Regiment will give them new barracks too.  I mean afterall, they are the 1st Batt. :eek:  

What's funny is that I recognized two former 3d batters in the vid


----------



## EATIII (Aug 18, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Maybe someday Regiment will give them new barracks too.  I mean afterall, they are the 1st Batt. :eek:
> 
> What's funny is that I recognized two former 3d batters in the vid



They just got new barracks ( I thought) 1276 is no more

I thought everyone wanted to be in the Best Batt:doh:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 18, 2007)

Did they? Oh ...3rd got there's back in 2000:cool:  

lol nice article!


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 18, 2007)

> I thought everyone wanted to be in the Best Batt


Not my two guys... :)

Awesome to see. Good on the men of 1st Batt for their outstanding bravery and conduct.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 18, 2007)

Typhoon said:


> Not my two guys... :)
> 
> Awesome to see. Good on the men of 1st Batt for their outstanding bravery and conduct.



Remember it goes 1,2,3, for a reason


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 18, 2007)

EATIII said:


> Remember it goes 1,2,3, for a reason


 

Third time's a charm


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 19, 2007)

I didn't see any 1/75 the first time, did you Boon? 

Still, thanks for comin! LOL


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 19, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> I didn't see any 1/75 the first time, did you Boon?
> 
> Still, thanks for comin! LOL


 

Ouch


----------



## gabrielrw22 (Apr 10, 2008)

Who were the first Rangers on the ground to kick this whole thing off?
Oh thats right 3/75!!!:)


----------



## hidesite (Apr 11, 2008)

gabrielrw22 said:


> Who were the first Rangers on the ground to kick this whole thing off?




former batt-boys and/or Ranger qualed warriors in SF & CAG.... :eek:;)


----------

